# Cutting asbestos siding



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

I would go back to the circular saw but first wet the the siding then have your significant other alongside with a spray bottle, spraying the kerf area while you are sawing it. Both of you should definitely wear good quality dust masks.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

bradnailer said:


> I would go back to the circular saw but first wet the the siding then have your significant other alongside with a spray bottle, spraying the kerf area while you are sawing it. Both of you should definitely wear good quality dust masks.


Yea, 10-4 on the mask. Good idea on the water too.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

4-1/2" Diamond blade in a grinder. wet the siding and start your cutting. the old style siding could be cut with a knife as the above poster stated.make your score and lay on bench with the score on the edge of the bench and pop the shingle to snap it. the newer siding will not cut this way with out breaking.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

buletbob said:


> 4-1/2" Diamond blade in a grinder. wet the siding and start your cutting. the old style siding could be cut with a knife as the above poster stated.make your score and lay on bench with the score on the edge of the bench and pop the shingle to snap it. the newer siding will not cut this way with out breaking.


I was hoping to cut it in place. It would be real hard to get it off and would probably break. It is on the gable end of the house and is heavily caulked at the end with a trim board over it.

The weather head is also there and it runs close to the house. I would have get the power shut off to make this happen.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If you're going to cut this in a wet environment, make sure you plug the equipment into a GFCI outlet. These tools are not meant for moist situations.
Ron


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> If you're going to cut this in a wet environment, make sure you plug the equipment into a GFCI outlet. These tools are not meant for moist situations.
> Ron


I will be using a cordless. Much safer and easier to handle.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

I cut some last week and went well,,wear a dust mask and set it just as deep as you have to with a dry masonery blade. I agree,taking them OFF would be a disaster,,,might as well take it ALL off then and reside with better stuff!! Caulk any crack left over and your good to go. This siding is good stuff but will it be allowed to be discarded in the future?? MIGHT make replacing NOW look like a bargain!! "HERE" we can put it in double trash bags and dump it as regular garbage!!YET!!!! Might be just as good to pick a good down wind day and stay upwind. OR create your own wind, with a fan.


----------



## James Con (Aug 29, 2007)

They have a shear that snaps the asbestos siding in one shot and also has a nail hole punch on the shear also, Works like a charm and you could probably rent one from your local rental store. Call me a *&ssy but I wouldn't cut the siding with anything that makes dust. Remember that the asbestos that will harm you is too small to see, but travels very easily into your lungs, where it will lodge quite nicely. Dust from a saw aint good even wet because it eventually dries into a powder. Get the shear IMHOP. And if you do attempt to cut it with a saw use soapy water to keep the dust down, And pray your neighbors aren't hip to asbestos shingles otherwise you will have someone knocking on your door you don't want to see.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

James Con said:


> They have a shear that snaps the asbestos siding in one shot and also has a nail hole punch on the shear also, Works like a charm and you could probably rent one from your local rental store. Call me a *&ssy but I wouldn't cut the siding with anything that makes dust. Remember that the asbestos that will harm you is too small to see, but travels very easily into your lungs, where it will lodge quite nicely. Dust from a saw aint good even wet because it eventually dries into a powder. Get the shear IMHOP. And if you do attempt to cut it with a saw use soapy water to keep the dust down, And pray your neighbors aren't hip to asbestos shingles otherwise you will have someone knocking on your door you don't want to see.


I don't know if I could get that thing in there. Not a lot of space.

The neighbors don't care. I take care of most of them (many are elderly) and fix all their stuff. Many have the same siding and didn't know it was asbestos till I told them.


----------



## James Con (Aug 29, 2007)

Soapy water and a GOOD respirator with a well shaven face. Good luck.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

James Con said:


> Soapy water and a GOOD respirator with a well shaven face. Good luck.


I have to go through WMD classes every year and have to do fit testing. I like the N100's as they fit my face well. The N95's just don't cut it.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

N100s carry the correct rating for asbestos dust. You still need to keep the asbestos wetted to stay under the airborne limits for that type of mask. The trick to N95s is finding the right mask and proper size. To anyone using an N95, make sure it has the proper cartridges. P100s for airborne dust like mold spores or asbestos. Organic Vapor cartridges don't cut it for dust. Wear some kind of disposable coveralls and bag them outside before you go in the house. Don't drag asbestos dust inside on your clothes.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

Maintenance 6 said:


> N100s carry the correct rating for asbestos dust. You still need to keep the asbestos wetted to stay under the airborne limits for that type of mask. The trick to N95s is finding the right mask and proper size. To anyone using an N95, make sure it has the proper cartridges. P100s for airborne dust like mold spores or asbestos. Organic Vapor cartridges don't cut it for dust. Wear some kind of disposable coveralls and bag them outside before you go in the house. Don't drag asbestos dust inside on your clothes.


I have never been able to get an N95 to fit my face. When I did the fit test it failed every time.

The N100's for me work excellent and I have never had a problem with the fit test.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Some guys just have a real tough time finding a mask that fits. I have tried a bunch of different ones. Wilson's seem to work better than MSAs. 3Ms don't work at all for me. That's why I say, you have to try a bunch of types and sizes sometimes. If N100s work, then go with them. They have the same protection rating or better and you don't have to clean them. Just toss 'em. :thumbsup:


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

Maintenance 6 said:


> Some guys just have a real tough time finding a mask that fits. I have tried a bunch of different ones. Wilson's seem to work better than MSAs. 3Ms don't work at all for me. That's why I say, you have to try a bunch of types and sizes sometimes. If N100s work, then go with them. They have the same protection rating or better and you don't have to clean them. Just toss 'em. :thumbsup:


I wear mine most of the time when I am working in anything dusty especially with sanding sheetrock, working with insulation and working in closed spaces with my sawzall.

You can toss out a used mask but it's hard to toss out a used lung.:yes:


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Having worked in the electrical trade, I've seen quite a bit of asbestos in my life. For some reason I've not experienced the dire consequences that have befell most of my work mates. Most have met an early demise from lung disease.
Its my opinion that asbestos dust must be minimized to the greatest extent!
No way should it be sawn or ground! 
Even if its well wetted the dust will be carried to the ground and then when it dries, it will be blown all about, and contaminate the whole area.
The most cost efficient way would be to carefully remove all the shingles, as carefully as possible and have them buried in a land fill.
Then, reside with something like aluminum or vinyl.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

Wildie said:


> Having worked in the electrical trade, I've seen quite a bit of asbestos in my life. For some reason I've not experienced the dire consequences that have befell most of my work mates. Most have met an early demise from lung disease.
> Its my opinion that asbestos dust must be minimized to the greatest extent!
> No way should it be sawn or ground!
> Even if its well wetted the dust will be carried to the ground and then when it dries, it will be blown all about, and contaminate the whole area.
> ...


I have respect for asbestos but keep in mind that it is a natural occurring mineral.

When I was young and lived in Minnesota we used to walk over it all the time. We kicked up a lot of dust on it as did most of the hikers in the Boundry Waters Canoe Area where it is very common.

Being that the government is intent on our total protection I am surprised that they haven't closed down northern Minnesota. :laughing:


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Marvin Gardens said:


> I have respect for asbestos but keep in mind that it is a natural occurring mineral.
> 
> When I was young and lived in Minnesota we used to walk over it all the time. We kicked up a lot of dust on it as did most of the hikers in the Boundry Waters Canoe Area where it is very common.
> 
> Being that the government is intent on our total protection I am surprised that they haven't closed down northern Minnesota. :laughing:


 Or at least give it over to Canada. We could swap Quebec for MN.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

Wildie said:


> Or at least give it over to Canada. We could swap Quebec for MN.


What! And have to speak French?


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Marvin Gardens said:


> What! And have to speak French?


 Doncha wanna parle vous le ding dong! :laughing:


----------



## losttool (Dec 2, 2008)

Transite siding is usually 12" x 36" is there a hardiboard similar in size or finish that you could substitute?:wink: Are there any scrap transite pieces that you could cut in a controled environment with a clear plastic bag over a wet piece of transite?


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

losttool said:


> Transite siding is usually 12" x 36" is there a hardiboard similar in size or finish that you could substitute?:wink: Are there any scrap transite pieces that you could cut in a controled environment with a clear plastic bag over a wet piece of transite?


I have looked all over for something that would be a good replacement. Can't find anything.

They are going to tear down the house across the street and they have the same siding. But it won't be coming down till next year some time so I figured that I would just cut it, seal is up and call it good.


----------

